
5G network infrastructure with virtualized software (Economist.com) - RajuVarghese
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/04/08/america-does-not-want-china-to-dominate-5g-mobile-networks
======
RajuVarghese
This article is interesting because the current debate about using Huawei's 5G
technology or that of Nokia or Ericsson is a red herring. We should be looking
at software systems like that of Rakuten. If we split the hardware dependent
parts from the rest we can run the rest on commodity servers. This will also
mean that we can audit the software to look for backdoors; that will never be
easy but a lot easier than prying open the blackbox from Huawei.

